# Who got Aspire BVC coils in stock?



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

Who got Aspire BVC coils for the Naultilus in stock?


----------



## Andre (12/5/15)

Did you try eciggies?


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

Andre said:


> Did you try eciggies?


This guy asked me for the normal coils....He said he don't have the bucks to buy the gold plated ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (12/5/15)

We do. www.vapescape.co.za


----------



## WillieRoux (12/5/15)

LandyMan said:


> We do. www.vapescape.co.za


Thx....I gave him the website


----------



## BoogaBooga (12/5/15)

We have at Vape King Pretoria as well


----------



## Vapers Paradise (11/9/15)

BoogaBooga said:


> We have at Vape King Pretoria as well


We have stock as well www.vapersparadise.co.za


----------



## Vapers Paradise (17/9/15)

Hi we have stick available www.vapersparadise.co.za


----------



## Vapers Paradise (17/9/15)

Vapers Paradise said:


> Hi we have stick available www.vapersparadise.co.za


Stock* .....1.6 ohm and 1.8 ohm


----------



## ridwaan.dawood (29/9/15)

Hi Willie.If you ever need vaping necessities give us a shout..www.edealsvaping.co.za

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------

